
Signal processing to music audio -- synthesis, effects, and analysis. - gourneau
http://www.ee.columbia.edu/~dpwe/e4896/outline.html
======
stevetjoa
I study music information retrieval (MIR). Here are some of my bookmarks:

MIR Tools: <http://www.music-ir.org/evaluation/tools.html>

MIR How-Tos: <http://www.ifs.tuwien.ac.at/mir/howtos.html>

MIR Data Sets: <http://grh.mur.at/sites/default/files/mir_datasets_0.html>

MIR Toolbox (Matlab):
[https://www.jyu.fi/hum/laitokset/musiikki/en/research/coe/ma...](https://www.jyu.fi/hum/laitokset/musiikki/en/research/coe/materials/mirtoolbox)

Million Song Dataset: <http://labrosa.ee.columbia.edu/millionsong/>

The "music" tag on Stack Overflow has some basic discussions on MIR:
<http://stackoverflow.com/questions/tagged/music>

------
bgruber
those interested in this will probably also be interested in the publications
of Julius O. Smith <https://ccrma.stanford.edu/~jos/pubs.html>.

~~~
S_A_P
Thanks for this!

------
wxs
This looks great! Haven't watched the videos yet, but the lecture slides are
good.

Side note, this may disappear after the course is over. For anyone who is
interested in going through this on their own later, might I recommend

wget -rkp -np --cut-dirs=1 <http://www.ee.columbia.edu/~dpwe/e4896/>

(Warning, this includes the lecture videos so will be multi-GB)

------
kkolev
Thanks for the pointer - I've been looking for something similar (DSP being to
general).

While this course describes the mathematical background of music signal
processing, does anyone know of a practical extension to it - i.e. resources
that demonstrate the basics like FFT, parametric EQs and so on in such a way
that one can write a time-efficient implementation of them?

~~~
cdavid
The website by Julius O Smith noted above is a goldmine for a lot of
theoretically grounded but practical descriptions of many algorithms. Then,
you have <http://www.musicdsp.org> which has a lot of code snippets, + the ML
is frequented by some of the most gifted programmers in the area of music
softwares.

I have noticed that papers by Jon Dattorro are now online: Jon Dattorro is the
guy behind a lot of ensoniq and lexicon stuff, and he knows a lot about both
practical and theoretical aspects (look for "Jon Dattorro aes" for his seris
in the journal of AES).

------
Aga
Hackers wanting to get their hands dirty with audio processing might be
interested in the Pure Data programming environment: <http://puredata.info/>

~~~
tmroyal
If you really want to get your hands nasty, gross, and smelly, I would suggest
learning to program using either an OS's native audio library (CoreAudio,
ALSA/Jack, etc.) or using a cross platform library (PortAudio, RTAudio). One
might consider using some toolkit (CLAM, STk) if they would not like to have
to mess with reading headers.

pd seems too much of a musician's solution, though people are writing advanced
plug-ins all the time for it in C/C++. (Max/MSP has support for Java). If you
really just want to get your feet wet slightly damp, I'd recommend
SuperCollider.

Then again, there's always matlab.

I for one would rather just program a Basic Stamp to drive a DAC made from
resistors on a breadboard. Now that's hackin'!

~~~
Aga
I'd position pd not against low-level stuff but as a complementary to them,
just as Matlab. It is easier to prototype new ideas and algorithms in an
environment with higher abstraction level. After you know what you want, HC-
implementation can begin.. :-)

I can certainly appreciate your appetite to drive DACs on a breadboard!

For likeminded hackers with an itch to solder, I suggest also looking at some
analog synth projects, such as the great x0xb0x:
<http://www.ladyada.net/make/x0xb0x/> It's a precise clone of the legendary
acid synth Roland TB-303 and what's best, it's completely open source! :-) I'm
building mine just now..

------
potomak
This is what I was searching for! Thank you!

